
The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz [video] - interweb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv6t21xXogY
======
interweb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22630526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22630526)
made me think of this poignant documentary. As JSTOR virtuously opens their
walled garden... We can't forget...

